# New E-Cig regulations in todays paper



## 6ghost9 (17/6/15)

_Taken from the Herald Newspaper 17 June 2015_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Saad (17/6/15)

That's lucky for me, just flew to Joburg and back over the weekend with mine in my pocket


----------



## whatalotigot (17/6/15)

So no ecigs in the baggage. I will carry mine in my pocket at @Saad has done. Or hand luggage, How can you not transport ur vape on a plane. Gonna cause some issues

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Well spotted @6ghost9 and thanks for sharing

I think this refers to *checked-in luggage* - i.e. luggage that goes into the hold of the plane that is not with you.
I can understand it - 

I have sometimes put my backup devices in checked in luggage but I always disconnect batteries and make sure the device is safe. But I suppose that is very difficult to police. And if someone has a mech mod in their check in luggage that has a battery in it and it starts firing - then it could cause big problems.

What the article does not say is how this regulation will apply to vaping devices that go on the plane with you in your hand luggage. I assume that will continue to be allowed? 

I always take my _valuable _vaping devices in my hand luggage anyway in fear of them being lost with lost luggage. I don't mind losing some clothes but not my vaping gear. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

I always take all my batteries, properly stored in battery holders, in my hand luggage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

That ICAO regulation definitely refers to check in luggage ("...... _in the baggage hold of aircraft_ ....") and not hand/cabin luggage [If not, even mobile phones, and tablets would not be allowed on aircraft].

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (17/6/15)

So I did a bit more digging and found a more in depth article on the Vape about it Webpage:

http://vapeaboutit.com/worldwide-ban-of-vapor-devices-in-checked-baggage/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (17/6/15)

I guess these incidents are due to use error and have given vapers in general a bad rap. oh well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (17/6/15)

Guys, sorry to hijack this thread, but how much e-liquid are we allowed on a plane? Should it be check in luggage or is it fine on me? Will be gone for almost a month, so need to have like about 100ml's minimum.


----------



## 6ghost9 (17/6/15)

The last time I sent some of our local juice to the UK for a friend, I sent it with his mom who was flying over and I checked with the local airport and they told me 100mls

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (17/6/15)

Nooby said:


> Guys, sorry to hijack this thread, but how much e-liquid are we allowed on a plane? Should it be check in luggage or is it fine on me? Will be gone for almost a month, so need to have like about 100ml's minimum.



http://www.electroniccigaretteconsu...elines-for-flying-with-e-cigarettes-e-liquid/

This is worth a read


----------



## Smoke187 (17/6/15)

I'm guessing that there is no limit on how many torches you can carry on a flight, so I'm going to be carrying alot of torches in my luggage 




https://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10009098/1825400

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (17/6/15)

Silver said:


> Well spotted @6ghost9 and thanks for sharing
> 
> I think this refers to *checked-in luggage* - i.e. luggage that goes into the hold of the plane that is not with you.
> I can understand it -
> ...


Yip, so it's fine if you catch on fire but not the precious cargo, lol 

Actually makes sense though as if it's on you and a misfire happens. You will probably quickly smell it, pull it out and take the atty off or battery out. I misfire in the luggage though could leave it firing until the liquid is dry and the coils go red and get something else to catch fire without anyone knowing. Very likely too if you're late for a flight and just chuck your gear into a bog without locking the fire button.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (17/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I'm guessing that there is no limit on how many torches you can carry on a flight, so I'm going to be carrying alot of torches in my luggage
> View attachment 29439
> View attachment 29440
> View attachment 29441
> ...


Oooh, and you can adjust the brightness by adjusting the wattage.


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Nooby said:


> Guys, sorry to hijack this thread, but how much e-liquid are we allowed on a plane? Should it be check in luggage or is it fine on me? Will be gone for almost a month, so need to have like about 100ml's minimum.



Hi @Nooby

I could be wrong, but my understanding is that there is *no limit *on liquid quantities in luggage that goes into the hold.

However, hand luggage cannot have any single container containing more than 100ml. Thats why they confiscate shaving gels etc that are more than 100ml. I don't think the 100ml limit applies to all the containers together. But rather individually. 
So I think that taking several small bottles of 30ml juice would not be a problem. 

My understanding is that there is no limit to juice in checked in luggage though.

At least that is how I understand it - I may be wrong though - so check it out beforehand.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

Nooby said:


> Guys, sorry to hijack this thread, but how much e-liquid are we allowed on a plane? Should it be check in luggage or is it fine on me? Will be gone for almost a month, so need to have like about 100ml's minimum.


Carry it with you in your hand luggage. Max 100ml clear bottle in a zip lock bag. You can take as many 100ml bottles, each in a zip loc bag as you want. I usually have 3 x 30 ml bottles per zip loc bag.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nooby (17/6/15)

Thanks for the response guys. Appreciate it as always  Now to get zip lock bags


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I'm guessing that there is no limit on how many torches you can carry on a flight, so I'm going to be carrying alot of torches in my luggage
> View attachment 29439
> View attachment 29440
> View attachment 29441
> ...



Thanks! Ordered a couple!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

